# Iphone repair



## 4mattc (Jun 12, 2011)

I have read and watched movies on how to replace iPhone screens and was wondering if it would be worth it to actually add it to the list of things I do for business


----------



## bubble07 (Jun 15, 2011)

If you are skilled in portable device repairs and have repaired the screens of multiple iOS devices, then your are most welcome to do it as a business. You will make a good profit out of it considering the parts usually cost less than $40 and people charge $150, for the process to be done, on average. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

It would be worth it if it can be done properly.


----------



## Matthewbe (Jun 25, 2011)

I say go for it.

Just make sure you DO have the tools you need. If you need a lifter, Then intead of one buy three or four of them.


----------



## SenseiPhone (Jun 28, 2011)

If you have read and watched, it is the time to try. In case you can do it well, go ahead with your new business then.


----------

